# RIO Dressage



## silvershadow81 (15 August 2016)

Here we go!: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36806471


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 August 2016)

Ready 
(keeping fingers xx'd I don't get involved too much in work this afternoon!)


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

No Peter Storr today?


----------



## silvershadow81 (15 August 2016)

Each afternoon has been and will be written off work for me!  Although I have a busy office and have to keep switching screens...thank goodness for the ALT + Tab option!

Our riders times are

2.30
3.35
4.40
5.20

EEKKK!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 August 2016)

Love that test for USA the music was fab and love the rap bit at the end.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2016)

Loved the end !


----------



## Zero00000 (15 August 2016)

Just caught the end of that one, lovely horse


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

Woo hoo, come on Fiona &#128522;


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

Go Fiona! (Watching in the corner of my screen on mute in the office!)


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Oh no, she did exactly the same as valegro in the special and cantered in the half pass >.<

Eta: shame, she fudged the 2 times a little and broke into canter on the final line. Loved the music and pi/pa though.


----------



## Dunlin (15 August 2016)

Wow that extended trot was something else, also thought the one time changes were lovely to watch.


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

Eek.  One or two mistakes there, but some lovely work too.  And Mike Tucker actually shut up, which is a bonus.


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

Is there any sound sweeter than that of Mike Tucker NOT speaking? 

That looked a lovely test apart from the half pass and the end.


----------



## Jenni_ (15 August 2016)

Fiona rides with her curb reins quite loose at times doesn't she? 

Love her horse.


----------



## MCTM (15 August 2016)

I know Mike and Ian are being quite good, but is there an option to watch without commentary (like they did for Olympia I think?)


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

He had a bit of a 'mare with the tempis and final piaffe. No pun intended


----------



## SpringArising (15 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			Is there any sound sweeter than that of Mike Tucker NOT speaking? 

Click to expand...

Ugh so true. I instantly mute as soon as I hear his voice now. It's so monotone and his pronunciation of certain words is infuriating!


----------



## Apercrumbie (15 August 2016)

Eee I missed her test at work! What was her score?


----------



## LeneHorse (15 August 2016)

Thought the Irish girl did a lovely test for her first time at an Olympics - the music really suited her horse and her finish down centre line was excellent.


----------



## dixie (15 August 2016)

76.018 - scores are very close for the first 6 except the American who has 79.393


----------



## C1airey (15 August 2016)

Prize for the best music definitely goes to the Irish so far!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 August 2016)

For some reason I don't like this Dutch horse....seems not very Coordinated..... Im probably off my game today


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

No I think you're right Slightlyconfused comes across a bit... untidy?


----------



## Hannahgb (15 August 2016)

It looks like two seperate horses. Loads going on in the front but hind isnt matching


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

Ears flat back a lot of the time too


----------



## Hannahgb (15 August 2016)

I love this Danish horse!


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

WOW!


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

Come on carl!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			No I think you're right Slightlyconfused comes across a bit... untidy?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think that's the word I was looking for.


Go Carl!!!! barney ignore the Pokemons!!

P.s I don't think.i can watch! &#128584;&#128584;


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

Willing Barney to not be trying to catch 'em all! Come on Carl!


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Go Barney so far so good... I probably spoke too soon didn't I....


----------



## Jenni_ (15 August 2016)

I think Barney's expression can only be described as 'enjoyable concentration'

Getting the canter stuff done first to settle him!


----------



## Jenni_ (15 August 2016)

Still keeping a lid on those extended trots


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 August 2016)

Loved that it was amazing!!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

Beautiful &#128525;


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

Wow!


----------



## eggs (15 August 2016)

Great test


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 August 2016)

Client left so I came online - just in time for the beginning of Carl's test! Nice timing client!


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Great test from Carl 
Thought barney was going to stop for a poo going into the passage but loved it aside from that ^.^


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 August 2016)

He's gone into the lead!


----------



## dixie (15 August 2016)

Woo hoo - so pleased for Carl................


----------



## joulsey (15 August 2016)

I don't think I breathed all the way through that test. Brilliant!


----------



## hobo (15 August 2016)

Just wonderful well done Nip & Tuck & Carl.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 August 2016)

can anyone post up some marks please?


----------



## Posa (15 August 2016)

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-dressage-individual-grand-prix-freestyle


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2016)

1	GBR	
HESTER Carl
NIP TUCK	82.553	
JUDGES POSITION
                     K             E            H              C              M              B               F
Score  	84.125	79.500	83.750	85.750	83.000	78.875	82.875
Rank  	1	           3	            1	          1	          1	        3	           1
Artistic	89.000	82.000	88.000	90.000	87.000	80.000	86.000
Tech	       79.250	77.000	79.500	81.500	79.000	77.750	79.750


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

What time is Charlotte on please


----------



## dixie (15 August 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			can anyone post up some marks please? 

Click to expand...

GBR 
HESTER Carl    NIP TUCK 82.553 
NED MINDERHOUD Hans Peter JOHNSON 80.571


----------



## silvershadow81 (15 August 2016)

ecb89 said:



			What time is Charlotte on please
		
Click to expand...

4.40


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 August 2016)

thanks chaps!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 August 2016)

Quite like this little horse.....or is he just stupidly tall?


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

Yes, this Dutch horse is lovely.  He is tall, I think. Few tiny blips, but will be pushing Carl, whose marks went up.

Oooh!  Not as good marks as I thought.  Carl still up there.


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Really don't like this horse's hind leg movement.


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

silvershadow81 said:



			4.40
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Very well executed test though. Shame about the trip near the end.


----------



## Zero00000 (15 August 2016)

That was a lovely test, shame about the trip at the end


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

Wohoo.  Carl still hanging in there!


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

I'd absolutely love to see him get a medal.


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

Sitting watching with my dad the arm chair critic, who has never ridden a horse in his life and only recently started watching the major dressage comps...
"That was a mess"
"She messed that up"
"That pirouette was rubbish"


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			I'd absolutely love to see him get a medal.
		
Click to expand...

I really want him to! Wouldn't it be amazing if he managed to get the gold.


----------



## puppystitch (15 August 2016)

I think the marks have mostly been quite generous, apart from Carl's. I don't *think* I'm being biased, I really thought he would score higher than that given some of the others have had some big mistakes and still scored highly. I can't see him holding onto a medal with a lot of the 'top' riders still to go, much as I would love him to win!


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Can't see that getting the gold, but have everything crossed that he hangs in there for bronze


----------



## Morgan123 (15 August 2016)

puppystitch said:



			I think the marks have mostly been quite generous, apart from Carl's. I don't *think* I'm being biased, I really thought he would score higher than that given some of the others have had some big mistakes and still scored highly. I can't see him holding onto a medal with a lot of the 'top' riders still to go, much as I would love him to win!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you, I thought that was by far the most correct and well executed, and beautiful riding (of course).


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

This German test is looking very good.  

Why are all the horses dark bay!


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

Whaaaaat oh no


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2016)

OMG I'm too nervous , come'on Charlotte and Blueberry!


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Good grief. The test was good but not that good


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

Come on Charlotte!!! Fully prepared to cry at my desk


----------



## TheSylv007 (15 August 2016)

I can't watch!


----------



## Kadastorm (15 August 2016)

I do hope tucker doesn't start talking again. So annoying. 
Come on blueberry!


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

This is good, this is better.


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

Come on Charlotte!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Good grief. The test was good but not that good 

Click to expand...

Agree, I actually didn't think it flowed very well.

I'm a slight nervous wreck.......eek&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

In bits


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

Bless her she's in tears. Please GOD get the gold


----------



## Kadastorm (15 August 2016)

They made me cry! 
You just have to love them <3


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

Anyone else crying and upsetting their dogs!  If that doesn't get us gold it's not fair.  A beautiful test.


----------



## Northern Hare (15 August 2016)

...


----------



## dixie (15 August 2016)

Yes !!!!!!  She's done it, 93%

Look at her Artistic marks - 99% !!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

OMG actual tears!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Anyone else crying and upsetting their dogs!  If that doesn't get us gold it's not fair.  A beautiful test.
		
Click to expand...

I'm dog sitting and was yelling at Mike Tucker to shut up an dtje dogs were looking at me like I was an idiot.....


Bloody hell!!!! 

93.928%

Speechless


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Woooooooo go Charlotte!!!


----------



## Kadastorm (15 August 2016)

Oh my lord, crying my eyes out. They are amazing!


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

Yessssssssssssss


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (15 August 2016)

Me too


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

Incredible!


----------



## joulsey (15 August 2016)

Brilliant I'm at work and have welled up in the office! Amazing!


----------



## Shoei (15 August 2016)

secretly watching at work and crying!!!!!


----------



## silvershadow81 (15 August 2016)

In tears! So proud! Well done team!


----------



## Zero00000 (15 August 2016)

My heart was racing watching them!

Wow o wow!!! 

Just explaining to my 7yo why mummy just jumped up and down in the living room screeching


----------



## hobo (15 August 2016)

Another teary eyed person here just wonderful, bless Charlotte crying with joy and a tinge of sadness I think as it can not get better than that.


----------



## Lexi_ (15 August 2016)

Shoei said:



			secretly watching at work and crying!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

This! Except not so secretly


----------



## Sprat (15 August 2016)

I am blubbing at my desk! Incredible!!!


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

I've just pretended to have made a mistake in work to cover up my weird squealing noise when the score came out.


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

Awesome!

I can barely watch the rest now.  Really want Carl to stay in bronze too!


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

Haha people at work are having a bit of a giggle at me crying. So emotional. She was perfect


----------



## Damnation (15 August 2016)

93.928% - Charlotte, you utter gem, fantastic huge score!

I absolutely idolise this pair.


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

I'm not a dressage fan by any means but that may have caused something in my eye!


----------



## deb_l222 (15 August 2016)

This is so un-sportsmanlike but I want the competition to finish now so Carl can hang on to the bronze.  Would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

What's going on here this one is all over the place!


----------



## eggs (15 August 2016)

Me too Deb-l222 !


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

It would be amazing if Carl got bronze... But still got Isabel to come..


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

Noooooooo seriously!!!?


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

I don't think that test deserved high marks a lovely horse but so many mistakes!


----------



## duckling (15 August 2016)

Michen said:



			Noooooooo seriously!!!?
		
Click to expand...

I really don't understand?! That looked quite scrappy to my admittedly untrained eye...


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

duckling said:



			I really don't understand?! That looked quite scrappy to my admittedly untrained eye...
		
Click to expand...

Me too- lots of mistakes particularly in Piaffe no rhythm at all...


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Ahhh shame for Carl but was unlikely to hang on to bronze. Massive shame as he really deserves it, but doesn't seem to have the horse power since Uti?


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

Have the judges been on the caipirinhas?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

Sad for Carl


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2016)

Missed Charlotte but thought the German lady made a few mistakes looked to break a couple of times?


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Missed Charlotte but thought the German lady made a few mistakes looked to break a couple of times?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she did!! I am gobsmacked!


----------



## Emilieu (15 August 2016)

Gah mistimed my run and missed Charlotte! Idiot. Look forward to seeing it. Sad for Carl  
What a lovely horse this chestnut is.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2016)

Really want him to go above the Germans #sorrynotsorry!


----------



## Damnation (15 August 2016)

Lorenzo - Lovely horse.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2016)

That was rather good by the Spanish guy his music really suited the movements.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Really want him to go above the Germans #sorrynotsorry!
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee


----------



## eggs (15 August 2016)

German and Dutch judges had Carl marked much lower than the other judges.  German judge gave Dorothee a much higher mark than the other judges .....


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

My god!!! This is exciting hehe


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

The horse looked btv and against the riders's hand to me. Looks like they've slated his score due to it too.


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

eggs said:



			German and Dutch judges had Carl marked much lower than the other judges.  German judge gave Dorothee a much higher mark than the other judges .....
		
Click to expand...

Surely this kind of thing is looked at and why the scores are provisional??


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

eggs said:



			German and Dutch judges had Carl marked much lower than the other judges.  German judge gave Dorothee a much higher mark than the other judges .....
		
Click to expand...

You're not implying favouritism are you? Shocking behaviour. (Sarcasm noted).


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2016)

Thats interesting eggs , I'm booing for Lorenzo too  thought the ending was brill .


----------



## Wagtail (15 August 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Thats interesting eggs , I'm booing for Lorenzo too  thought the ending was brill .
		
Click to expand...

The horse looked terribly unsound to me behind. Poor thing's hocks aren't going to last long


----------



## LeneHorse (15 August 2016)

is it just me or is that American horse carrying a bit too much condition?


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

That's incredibly annoying re biased judges.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2016)

Wagtail said:



			The horse looked terribly unsound to me behind. Poor thing's hocks aren't going to last long 

Click to expand...

Unsound at the Olympics and no-one has pulled him up, really?


----------



## suffolkmare (15 August 2016)

Definitely think Lorenzo deserved higher marks, but not over 90!!  So glad for Charlotte & Blueberry, they did another fantastic test but for me not quite so magical as 2012. Nailbiting now!


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Grr is anyone getting assaulted with Clinique ads on mobile preventing you from using the forum? Driving me nuts.

Lorenzo looked odd behind to me too, as well as btv. Glad he didn't get higher marks.


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Yes I'm getting clinique ads too and they're doing my head in.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

I'd really like the American lady to stay in bronze.........


----------



## Emilieu (15 August 2016)

Gah...

*hides behind dog*


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

I know it's really really unsportsmanlike but I REALLY hope Isabell messes up!


----------



## Zero00000 (15 August 2016)

I can't watch


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

Blinking mike tucker. Why won't he shut up? Seriously what are his comments adding? During charlottes test did we need to be reminded it was a new floor plan?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2016)

Broke into canter just then


----------



## LHIS (15 August 2016)

I feel sick.  I've been watching without sound as no sound card on my work computer!


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

Michen said:



			I know it's really really unsportsmanlike but I REALLY hope Isabell messes up!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I'm willing Pokemons to appear


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

I honestly wonder if these judges will even notice him spook or break. Still can't believe Showtime got that result with those errors!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

Elbie said:



			Me too. I'm willing Pokemons to appear
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3: :biggrin3: :biggrin3:


----------



## conniegirl (15 August 2016)

An also getting the very annoying clinique adverts that make it impossible to use the forum on my laptop


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Where is a crying child when you actually need one?!


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

Elbie said:



			Blinking mike tucker. Why won't he shut up? Seriously what are his comments adding? During charlottes test did we need to be reminded it was a new floor plan?
		
Click to expand...

He's a stress relief.  We all shout at him instead of having heart attacks...  I think the NHS sent him!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2016)

The cracker advert is annoying me


----------



## Michen (15 August 2016)

I love MT hahaha. I know he speaks rubbish at the most inappropriate times but... He's part of the furniture!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2016)

Couple of breaks of rhythm


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

I will be disgusted if she beats Charlotte.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 August 2016)

Golddddddddd


----------



## Sheep (15 August 2016)

Yay!!!!! Go Charlotte!!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

Really?????? But YAYYYYYYY Charlotte and Blueberry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Gold for Charlotte!!!


----------



## Damnation (15 August 2016)

She did it!!! :d woo charlotte!


----------



## Wagtail (15 August 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Unsound at the Olympics and no-one has pulled him up, really?
		
Click to expand...

It's his action. His hocks wobble much too much when he moves. Not strictly unsoundness, but That much movement sideways of the joint is something which is going to cause unsoundness. Far too much tail swishing too which I think is indicative of discomfort. Some tail swishing in dressage is normal, but not that amount.


----------



## Northern Hare (15 August 2016)

WOW WOW WOW!!

How fantastic - very well done!!


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

Yes yes yes !!!


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Awesome but I think the two Germans were overscored as there were some scrappy losses of rhythm.


----------



## Zero00000 (15 August 2016)

Yesssssssss


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Tucker's 'Way-hay' and 'sprey-hay' pronunciation is really annoying lol


----------



## Emilieu (15 August 2016)

Delighted. My OH just sent me a picture of him watching it in the gym. Even non horsey folk can't resist Charlotte!


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

I think that gold may have taken us above China in gold medals...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 August 2016)

Her interview about wanting to remember him as he is choked me up. What do you reckon they'll do with him? Was that a hint at retirement? 
Loved her post of fb earlier about he will have extra carrots regardless.


----------



## suffolkmare (15 August 2016)

FANTASTIC!  Well done Charlotte & Valegro! As for MT... he said of one of the 10 yr old horses "...(that's) young for a horse of that age" we know what you mean, haha! And Valegro "is 14 but looks more like a 12 year old", he should see my 17 yo pony behaving like a 4yo lol


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Her interview about wanting to remember him as he is choked me up. What do you reckon they'll do with him? Was that a hint at retirement? 
Loved her post of fb earlier about he will have extra carrots regardless.
		
Click to expand...

They've always hinted Rio would be his swansong


----------



## Honey08 (15 August 2016)

He was going to retire here, but I heard it's now at Olympia, so in front of a home crowd.


----------



## Emilieu (15 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Her interview about wanting to remember him as he is choked me up. What do you reckon they'll do with him? Was that a hint at retirement? 
Loved her post of fb earlier about he will have extra carrots regardless.
		
Click to expand...

I loved that post and picture too. Such a lovely wee team.


----------



## frostyfingers (15 August 2016)

There's nobody there - the arena is practically empty.  Has it been that empty all the time?


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

I can't navigate the forum cos of a giant Clinique advert! Help me!!


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			I can't navigate the forum cos of a giant Clinique advert! Help me!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't get rid of it on my phone, had to switch to lappy


----------



## suffolkmare (15 August 2016)

Just got a question... how many horses have won as many/more Olympic (gold) medals? Charisma...who else? Someone out there must have the stats!


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

I think so.

Eta. Was in response to query about empty arena!


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			I can't get rid of it on my phone, had to switch to lappy 

Click to expand...

I can't I'm already on laptop and it's covering the whole thing- I can't even comment on the post complaining about it in the tack room!


----------



## eggs (15 August 2016)

Gawd that Clinique ad is doing my head in


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

suffolkmare said:



			Just got a question... how many horses have won as many/more Olympic (gold) medals? Charisma...who else? Someone out there must have the stats! 

Click to expand...

Not many - Charisma, Sam...


----------



## Emilieu (15 August 2016)

Valegro looks like he is watching Charlotte lovingly as she gets her medal.  His face makes me cry


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2016)

Charlotte looks heart broken,  I think this will turn out to be Blueberrys last comp


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Who's chanting in the background and what are they saying?


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

Lol blueberry's been gobbing all over his reins


----------



## Zero00000 (15 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			I think that gold may have taken us above China in gold medals...
		
Click to expand...

We were up and down with China all night, my colleagues found it rather amusing with ne updating then every time I checked haha


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

We're above at the moment and also have more silvers than China too


----------



## Lexi_ (15 August 2016)

I just sobbed through that entire lap of honour. It's an absolute privilege to watch a partnership that good. 

Am now full of rage at that bloody Clinique ad. It's blocking out the entire top half of the forum and it doesn't go away after you've scrolled!


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

You all need an ad blocker.

According to BBC online, Charlotte's oh put a 'will you marry me? sign under the scoreboard


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

teapot said:



			You all need an ad blocker.

According to BBC online, Charlotte's oh put a 'will you marry me? sign under the scoreboard
		
Click to expand...

Can't put an ad blocker on the blooming work computer... so aggravating!


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Can't put an ad blocker on the blooming work computer... so aggravating!
		
Click to expand...

Ah forgot some of you were being sneaky at work


----------



## Lexi_ (15 August 2016)

teapot said:



			You all need an ad blocker.

According to BBC online, Charlotte's oh put a 'will you marry me? sign under the scoreboard
		
Click to expand...

If this is him, the sign is brilliant 

https://twitter.com/5livesport/status/765233199425392640


----------



## Honeylight (15 August 2016)

What will happen to him now he is to be sold? Competing in Dubai or something. He's a gelding isn't he, so no stud value.

Mike Tucker drove me mad, shame he cannot be replaced.


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

When I win the lottery I'm buying lots of horses and giving them to Carl and Charlotte


----------



## shadeofshyness (15 August 2016)

They're already getting married aren't they? I'm sure she's referred to him as her fiance before?


----------



## ossy (15 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			They're already getting married aren't they? I'm sure she's referred to him as her fiance before?
		
Click to expand...

I thought this too, I think it's more of a can we set the date than the actual proposal?


----------



## stencilface (15 August 2016)

Saw the test but only just catching up with results, bloomin' brilliant.

Olympia will be a sell out now then!


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 August 2016)

Clare Balding's just said Charlotte's the first British woman to defend her Olympic title. Kudos to Charlotte!
Changing the subject totally, and sounding very nerdy, what the hell was that font the arena letters were in? Looked awful.


----------



## Elbie (15 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Clare Balding's just said Charlotte's the first British woman to defend her Olympic title. Kudos to Charlotte!
Changing the subject totally, and sounding very nerdy, what the hell was that font the arena letters were in? Looked awful.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too! It was like the font you use when you first use Word and go a bit nuts!


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 August 2016)

Charlotte's going to be talking to Clare B on the BBC at about 10.30 tonight.


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

Charlotte will be interviewed at 22.30 this evening. Hopefully will be longer than the 1minute they just showed


----------



## AmieeT (15 August 2016)

Gutted to have JUST missed it because of work, but so, SO happy for Charlotte. Finally watched it now it's on the Beeb, and what a stunning test!!


----------



## Emilieu (15 August 2016)

Poor Valegro 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134224666643571/permalink/1066024323463596/


----------



## luckyoldme (15 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			Poor Valegro 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134224666643571/permalink/1066024323463596/

Click to expand...

thats brilliant!


----------



## Goldenstar (15 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			Poor Valegro 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/134224666643571/permalink/1066024323463596/

Click to expand...

They are  misinformed that woman is his medal carrier every great horse should have one .


----------



## conniegirl (15 August 2016)

Did anyone see the interview? I didn't manage to catch it


----------



## ecb89 (15 August 2016)

Hasn't been on yet. Focused on cycling all evening and now hockey. What a f'ing joke


----------



## madmav (15 August 2016)

Cycling was long. GB in for poss hockey medal. They have to cram it all in. Sure Charlotte will be too busy celebrating by now. Gold and a marriage proposal!


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

It's on now :smile3:


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 August 2016)

Fiona's horse is very sensitive, that's why she rides using just the snaffle rein and leaves the curb loose. (that's what I heard yesterday)

I had visitors today and asked for silence during Charlotte's test.  They won GOLD!!!!!!!!!! 

Yep, I shed a tear or two.


----------



## autumnap (16 August 2016)

Some really impressive horses and lovely tests.  What a shame we couldn't enjoy the music because of that bleating **** Tucker ... again!  I'd hoped the BBC had learned their lesson on using him for the London commentary.  He's so bloody annoying!  He just doesn't know when to STFU and continued to prattle on over the music, ruining the whole thing for many.  

What the Beeb need to realise is that the vast majority of viewers tuning in to watch dressage on the red button know exactly what they're looking at and they don't need some bloody buffoon attempting to 'commentate' all over it.  He even managed to call Carl Hestor Carl HESTON at one point, not to mention poor Spencer Wilton begin called Wilton Spencer!!

At least you can mute the sound for the show jumping so that you don't have to hear the idiot!  High time you retired Tucker and stop ruining everyone's viewing.


----------



## Jazzy B (16 August 2016)

autumnap said:



			Some really impressive horses and lovely tests.  What a shame we couldn't enjoy the music because of that bleating **** Tucker ... again!  I'd hoped the BBC had learned their lesson on using him for the London commentary.  He's so bloody annoying!  He just doesn't know when to STFU and continued to prattle on over the music, ruining the whole thing for many.  

What the Beeb need to realise is that the vast majority of viewers tuning in to watch dressage on the red button know exactly what they're looking at and they don't need some bloody buffoon attempting to 'commentate' all over it.  He even managed to call Carl Hestor Carl HESTON at one point, not to mention poor Spencer Wilton begin called Wilton Spencer!!

At least you can mute the sound for the show jumping so that you don't have to hear the idiot!  High time you retired Tucker and stop ruining everyone's viewing.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree!!  At times he was talking complete and utter rubbish!!!!


----------



## Fellewell (16 August 2016)

I'm not one for anthropomorphism but I thought Barney played a blinder (as we proletarians like to say ;-).
They were all under so much pressure it was as if he was saying: " it's alright Dad, I've got this". As for Charlotte and Valegro; was there ever any doubt?! And well done to Ian Stark, our secret weapon (commentators curse in evidence) he was so quiet during Charlotte's test I thought they'd turned his mic off. Wonderful stuff. I don't mind MT, as an anchor I thought it was his job to ask simple questions.


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 August 2016)

Fellewell said:



			I'm not one for anthropomorphism but I thought Barney played a blinder (as we proletarians like to say ;-).
They were all under so much pressure it was as if he was saying: " it's alright Dad, I've got this". As for Charlotte and Valegro; was there ever any doubt?! And well done to Ian Stark, our secret weapon (commentators curse in evidence) he was so quiet during Charlotte's test I thought they'd turned his mic off. Wonderful stuff. I don't mind MT, as an anchor I thought it was his job to ask simple questions.
		
Click to expand...

Did you notice in the eventing showjumping, Ian Stark only had to say a horse was a good showjumper and it had the next fence down!


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Did you notice in the eventing showjumping, Ian Stark only had to say a horse was a good showjumper and it had the next fence down!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've never seen such adept commentator cursing!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (17 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Yes, I've never seen such adept commentator cursing!
		
Click to expand...

He admitted that himself in the dressage too, said that anytime he said a horse was going well it would make an error and that he better shut up. I had to giggle!


----------



## Fellewell (17 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Did you notice in the eventing showjumping, Ian Stark only had to say a horse was a good showjumper and it had the next fence down!
		
Click to expand...

 It's a rare gift and probably a drinking game by now. I wonder what he's doing on Friday!


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 August 2016)

Fellewell said:



			It's a rare gift and probably a drinking game by now. I wonder what he's doing on Friday!
		
Click to expand...

If we'd caught up with this sooner and told them in Rio, GB eventers could have moved from 8th to a medal position on the final day!


----------



## Orangehorse (18 August 2016)

Fantastic Charlotte and Valegro, brilliant Carl with Nip and Tuck - those changes down the centre line!  He was robbed, I thought he was quite harshly marked, although I suppose that Nip and Tuck hasn't got the flashy paces.  
How did that German horse come third with all those mistakes?????  I really liked the USA rider - what a good "floor plan."

Several piaffes weren't that good, some horses hardly lifted their hind feet off the ground and one or two got into the "chinese horse"  stance.

I agree with everyone else that dressage is in a mostly good place now.  

And as a final aside, anyone see the You Tube of Reiner Klimke in 1984 (?) when he did his Victory Pass - he was doing a series of changes, extended trots, piaffe and passage, all ridden with one hand.  It was such a great, great tragedy that he died so young at 65.  I think he would have really liked the way dressage is now.


----------

